# Solved: Outlook.exe Error



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for reviewing this post.

I am working with an XP machine running Outlook 2003. The application runs fine. Everything sends and receives perfectly.

When I exit Outlook, I get an error Outlook.exe application error, memory cannot be read. It gives a 0x0???????? error .. I have loked up the error code on Google and found no hits, so I did not write down the whole error code.

While researching this online I found several possible answers ranging from removing IE toolbars to closing things in MSCONFIG to performing all Office updates. I tried everything I found .. I even uninstalled and reinstalled Outlook.

I honestly belive this error is outside of Outlook itself .. as if something is grabbing a hold of my PST or something and causing an error.

So I am here asking the nimiety of users in Tech Guy for help. Any sugestions are welcome ... short of reformat. I KNOW I can do THAT ....that is the easy answer ...

Oh .. I have also run Malwarebytes scan and nothing is found. This machine has Norton 360 as well, but this problem predates the Norton install. I have NO indications of any type of infection.

I am grateful for any and all suggestions and appreciate the time you'll take providing them.

Wishing you all health and success,

Don Winfield
AizA
Tucson, AZ
[email protected]


----------



## NedLud (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Don, 
I'd suggest you first check event viewer, where you may find more fruitful error codes.

While you're reading all that fun stuff, you can try a repair install of Office 2003 (not just the Outlook component) -- this might repair some of outlook's dependencies that are corrupt.

Another thing that comes to mind is that your pst itself is bad. Check here for some repair instructions: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA010563001033.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

Excellent suggestions. Thank you. I did the repair function for Outlook, but not for Office as a whole. I will do that! 

What should I do with what I find in the Event Viewer? Post the results here?? Coz I sure as heck would not understand them! LOLOL 

Also I will archive the present PST and create a new one, per your suggestion. 

I am grateful for your time. THANK YOU!!!

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## NedLud (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't thank me 'till it works!! lol

If the repair install and/or pst repair don't work, then definitely post the eventvwr message(s) here. You can copy/paste the description, but include the Source, Category and Event ID as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

Will do .... won't get back to this machine until Monday ... will post further results then.
Enjoy your weekend!

Don


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *AizA*

Sometimes, Profiles in Outlook become corrupted, try creating a new Profile in Outlook 2003, to see if the same behavior persists:
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003


----------



## thunderbirdiii (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi AizA,
I am sure this is due to some file corruption. It is not necessary the file of outlook should currupt. Possible a file from outside currupted.
What is the last day of you system restore point? Do you have any restore point before this error start?
If so, restore the system to that point. All problem will be solved.



EAFiedler said:


> Hi *AizA*
> 
> Sometimes, Profiles in Outlook become corrupted, try creating a new Profile in Outlook 2003, to see if the same behavior persists:
> How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003


This is also a possible cause.


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

EA and Thunder --

Excellent suggestions, thank you .. and thank you for the profile link. It had occured to me about the profile, but I could not remember how to delete one and create another. Thanks for the link!

And, overall, there is little doubt that it is a corrupted file somewhere ... I will follow these suggestions (and any more I get) and get back with this thread with the results. 

I am gathering these and will try them the day after tomorrow when I see this machine again.

You guys are awesome and I thank each of you for your assistance.

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

OK .... I ran scanpst.exe. It found and fixed errors. but did not solve problem.

I changed profiles ... did not delete old one, just added a new one ... and that did not change the problem.

So I have a copy of the event viewer. I cannot upload the file as this site will not let me. It is an EVT file. How would you prefer I get the event log info to you for your perusal?

Should I screen shot the event itself?? 

I appreciate your help and wish to make it as easy as possible to continue getting it.

Thank you all very much.

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## NedLud (Mar 15, 2008)

Howdy AizA, 

Did you try a repair install of Office? Might fix some bugs in Outlook itself, rather than the ones found in the pst. 

For the eventvwr, we'd need to see the relevant error message(s) themselves -- open the error message, copy/paste the description and give us the event ID. The evt is the whole log -- a little too much info. Or you can post a screenshot of the error message too. 

Cheers.


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

I did not try a reapir install of office ..... my bad.

Here is what I show for an error message .. at least I hope this is the one in question ....

Does this make sense to YOU????  It is like ancient sanskrit to me! LOLOL I might be a comp technician ... but I ain't no programmer! 

You are SO kind to continue helping ... Thank You So Much!!!!
--If this is not the correct error, I can send the others.

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Application Hang" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1002</EventID> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>101</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-08-25T22:41:42.000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>3917</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>C:\Users\Don\Desktop\Event log.evt</Channel> 
<Computer>EVENTS</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
OUTLOOK.EXE 
11.0.8217.0 
hungapp 
0.0.0.0 
00000000 
<Binary>4170706C69636174696F6E2048616E6720204F55544C4F4F4B2E4558452031312E302E383231372E3020696E2068756E6761707020302E302E302E30206174206F6666736574203030303030303030</Binary> 
</EventData>
</Event>

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## NedLud (Mar 15, 2008)

Lovely -- one of those useful MS error messages. Nothing but zero's. 
[sidenote: ever see the MS error message "The operation completed successfully?]

The 1002 event ID tho, with a little googling, seems to indicate that outlook is looking for a network account -- i.e. an exchange server, or a pst on a network share.

Is this machine part of a domain? or is the pst local? Given you only get the error on close, it would seem that outlook is trying to write the pst to a remote location....

Food for thought, or something like that....


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

Excellent read! This computer is part of a LAN but the PST is local to the machine.

So if Outlook IS looking for a network PST, what should I do to stop it from doing so?

Thank you.

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Where is the the current .pst file located? On the same hard drive as the program or on another hard drive?

When you created a new Profile with a new .pst file and opened the new Profile, did Outlook 2003 give the same error when it was shut down?
This would be best tested without opening the original .pst file in the new Profile.
Cancel out of any prompts to import or upgrade from the previous Profile or any other e-mail application.


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

PST is located in normal place on local C drive ... you know, dox/user/local set/app data/ms/outlook ....

Yes, it gave me the same error when I shut down after creating a new profiile.

I did, however, migrate all the data over .... I think I see where you are going with this ... migrating emails also migrates settings .. so I probably just duplicated whatever it is. I will get by that office tomorrow morning and re-create a new profile without migration.

I will get back with this forum after that.

Again, my thanks.

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, a fresh new Profile. 

When you say "migrate" do you mean that you Exported the items from the .pst file to the new .pst file?
Or did you open the original .pst file in the new Profile?


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

I apologize if I am using incorrect vernacular ..... I meant migrate in that when I open the new profile it imports all the emails and such .. (just as noted in the link you guys provided to the new profile info page at MS)

I honestly do not remember it asking me if I wanted to do this .. I am pretty sure it did it on its own .... sorry for the memory lapse. 

But I will pay particualr attention tomorrow and I will not allow it to bring in anything .. so I will be looking at an empty folder list (except default folders), and no mail except the Outlook test message I will be generating to ensure my settings are accurate. 

Then I will send myself a test message there (to verify send and receive) and then I will shut it down to see if I still get the error.

Am I missing anything in that process that you would recommend I add or subtract?

Thanks.

Don


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That sounds perfect.


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

OK .. you guys led me to the problem, although we would never have found it normally ....

There was a program installed called 4Team Shared Calendar which I guess mingles with Outlook. Your help in determining that it was 'something shared' led us to this find.

Once it was removed, all worked perfectly. 

So everyone here put in a little bit that helped point us in the proper direction, and ultimately to a solution.

Thank you all and I hope I can be helpful to you or others some time in the future. 

All my best.

Don in Tucson
AizA


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know your results. :up:

Probably should have had you check your Add-Ins and Com add-Ins in Outlook 2003, to see what Add-ins were installed.
Tools > Options > Other tab > Advanced Options
Check both:
*Add-In Manager* and 
*Com Add-Ins*

At least you'll know for the future.


----------



## AizA (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for that final information ... I am sure it will come in handy for me or others that view this. 

I really appreciate you guys sticking with me on this till the end. 

Best of all to each of you and your loved ones.

Don is outta here!! 

Go Arsenal!!!!


----------

